# Bundesländerkarte



## Wully (21. November 2007)

Hallo!
Ich möchte eine Karte von Österreich so machen das bei einem Mouseover das jeweilige Bundesland die Farbe wechselt und bei einem Klick dann auf eine Seite verweist.
Wie hier zu sehen!

Gibt es dazu ein Tutorial oder einen Workshop oder kann mir das jemand etwas erklären steh da am Schlauch 

Danke jetzt schon

Mfg Wully


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2007)

Hai,

die Vorarbeiten (erstellen der Karten) sind sicherlich in PS zu machen, die Abfrage der Mausposition und entsprechende Änderung der Farbe ist aber ein Html Problem und durchaus über Positionsangaben zu lösen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

